# Best Laptop under 40k



## bad_till_bones (May 16, 2020)

*1) What is your budget? *40,000 INR

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen (preferably with Numpad

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *Day to day work, light gaming*

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for? *Minimum i5, 4 to 6gb RAM and 1 TB HDD*

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? *NA*

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
*
Good Looking lappy!

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *) *Full HD
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *) *Good Battery life
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *) *Online or Local


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2020)

First things first, thin & light don't go together with gaming(don't know what light gaming exactly means as I am not a gamer) & possibly numpad. Also do not buy any laptop nowadays without ssd unless you want to get frustrated seeing your old win 7/8.1 laptop run faster than your new laptop running win 10.

*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek503t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm5b6707a02a046
see the review:
*www.flipkart.com/reviews/a0dc5252-b766-497a-ae9c-04bbf165b580


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2020)

R5 3500U's iGPU can run almost all pre-2014 games easily. Some newer games will surely run at low settings, but not all. Something like new FIFA games will work as it is a light game compared to something like Red Dead Redemption 2. R5 3500U is the best choice for gaming unless you buy a used gaming laptop or find a great deal on MX150/250 dGPU laptop.

You need a 15.6" laptop to get a numpad.


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 17, 2020)

We can leave gaming part.

Numpad is required.  Display FULL HD.  And day to day performance should be fast.  

A bit of style would be an added advantage.

Cheers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Numpad is required. Display FULL HD. And day to day performance should be fast.


You can't get numpad in 14" or under laptops.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> We can leave gaming part.
> 
> Numpad is required.  Display FULL HD.  And day to day performance should be fast.
> 
> ...


Get a 15.6" laptop like Lenovo S145 or any other laptop with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD. As said earlier by me & Goku, you won't get numpad in 14" laptops. For gaming, just keep expectations in check. Even without gaming as a requirement, many will still suggest R5 3500U.


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Get a 15.6" laptop like Lenovo S145 or any other laptop with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD. As said earlier by me & Goku, you won't get numpad in 14" laptops. For gaming, just keep expectations in check. Even without gaming as a requirement, many will still suggest R5 3500U.



Thanks for the help so far.

Please suggest the best possible laptop (s) around 40k.

Numpad is required, so I leave that 14" part.

Any slim n stylish piece with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD + numpad around 40k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2020)

Currently out of stock but this is the model you should get:
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-15-...a-ej501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itmf1e3de1f2c516
Closest to above model currently available online is this model if you can't find the above model & really want a laptop soon:
*www.amazon.in/VivoBook-X512DA-EJ440T-15-6-inch-R5-3500U-Integrated/dp/B07RYXZ5Y1/


----------



## andy_65_in (May 17, 2020)

i brought a asus...but not for gaming...please get it thru a dealer..the discount on amazon etc is the same as a dealer who assures you of a genuine product


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Currently out of stock but this is the model you should get:
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-15-...a-ej501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itmf1e3de1f2c516
> Closest to above model currently available online is this model if you can't find the above model & really want a laptop soon:
> *www.amazon.in/VivoBook-X512DA-EJ440T-15-6-inch-R5-3500U-Integrated/dp/B07RYXZ5Y1/



Quite good.

BTW - Any other recommendations.

Numpad required.  Slim n stylish piece with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD + numpad around 40k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Quite good.
> 
> BTW - Any other recommendations.
> 
> Numpad required.  Slim n stylish piece with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD + numpad around 40k


There is a similar model from lenovo at similar price but it isn't as "slim n stylish" as asus model.
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-81UT00EGIN-15...ryzen+3500u&qid=1589705577&s=computers&sr=1-4


----------



## sandynator (May 28, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Quite good.
> 
> BTW - Any other recommendations.
> 
> Numpad required.  Slim n stylish piece with R5 3500U + 8GB + 512GB SSD + numpad around 40k



You can check Asus Vivobook M509DA
ASUS VivoBook 15 M509DA-EJ582T

This specific 15 inch model has numpad but no SSD but has M.2 slot for it. Currenty @40k but was selling around 35k few month back on flipkart. Check with local dealers.

If budget permits get Western Digital WD Green 240 GB M.2 2280 SATA Internal Solid State Drive (WDS240G2G0B) @3200
or
Crucial MX500 500GB M.2 Type 2280 SSD-CT500MX500SSD4 @ 6100

*P.S. I am not sure if it will support 500gb m2 ssd as there are/were  other versions available with just 256 SSD & 2.5 HDD slot.*

Its stock clearing & vivobook with ryzen 4500u may launch soon but going by few international websites it may not have hybrid storage slots.


----------



## sandynator (May 28, 2020)

Edit: One more model of Asus @ 46k for now with 512 SSD & slot for HDD

ASUS VivoBook 15 X512DA-EJ501T


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

sandynator said:


> ASUS VivoBook 15 M509DA-EJ582T


This is older model with no backlit keyboard & inferior/less stylish design compared to newer series(X 5../4.. series) which used to be available at similar price so not really recommended unless really urgent & it is the only model available.

WD Green model is not really a good ssd price wise or performance wise, better get kingston A400 or much better crucial MX500. I am not aware of any laptop with limitations on ssd capacity unlike ram where many models have 12gb total ram limit.


----------



## sandynator (May 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is older model with no backlit keyboard & inferior/less stylish design compared to newer series(X 5../4.. series) which used to be available at similar price so not really recommended unless really urgent & it is the only model available.
> 
> WD Green model is not really a good ssd price wise or performance wise, better get kingston A400 or much better crucial MX500. I am not aware of any laptop with limitations on ssd capacity unlike ram where many models have 12gb total ram limit.


Yes no back lit keyboard but I thought remaining specs & quality is same. Its good that you pointed out. I was planning for any of these 2 models but backed off for time being, now if at all I think of it then will get X412 /512 ryzen 5 3500 only for its dual storage.
& Thanks for pointing out regarding SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

If you can then wait till Oct, best laptop deals in biggest sales(fk big billion & amazon great shopping) happen at that time.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Currently out of stock but this is the model you should get:
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-15-...a-ej501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itmf1e3de1f2c516



Do you think the recently launched MI Notebook (41k model) can compete with this one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2020)

Unless Mi notebooks have IPS screen there is nothing different or better than asus/similar models plus with asus you get 2 years extended warranty for as low as Rs.99.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 11, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Do you think the recently launched MI Notebook (41k model) can compete with this one?


I am not sure of ryzen 5 3500u comparison with intel core i5 10210u but battery backup seems to be better claimed in mi notebook.

I may even think of getting mi notebook 14 for the value proposition it is offering currently. I am expecting MSI Modern 14 B4M but it may be priced around 50k plus. Battery backup of Asus vivo book ryzen 3500u is keeping me away from it & moreover few flipkart review claming heat is directly coming onto display.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Unless Mi notebooks have IPS screen there is nothing different or better than asus/similar models plus with asus you get 2 years extended warranty for as low as Rs.99.
> 
> 
> sandynator said:
> ...



So what do you guys suggest, the MI (41k model) one or the Asus one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> So what do you guys suggest, the MI (41k model) one or the Asus one?


Unless I see some detailed reviews of mi notebooks & be assured of their after sales support my suggestion is to go with asus or even acer/lenovo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> So what do you guys suggest, the MI (41k model) one or the Asus one?


My suggestion would be Asus because Xiaomi surely would lack in after-sales department. Even though they have been making laptops for some years now, this is the first time they are bringing laptops to India. The Mi laptop seems to have a better build for sure.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 13, 2020)

Guy's one final question to you all.

- Need good looking, light weight and slim piece with back lit keyboard.  

- pls suggest one with numpad and one without it.

May be Ryzen 5 series with 512gb SSD would do, if it has an option to increase the ssd, that would be superb.

Around 40k.

Please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guy's one final question to you all.
> 
> - Need good looking, light weight and slim piece with back lit keyboard.
> 
> ...


*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60*www.amazon.in/Asus-Laptop-X512DA-EJ501T-R5-3500U-Transparent/dp/B07W9D4M6S


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First things first, thin & light don't go together with gaming(don't know what light gaming exactly means as I am not a gamer) & possibly numpad. Also do not buy any laptop nowadays without ssd unless you want to get frustrated seeing your old win 7/8.1 laptop run faster than your new laptop running win 10.
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek503t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm5b6707a02a046
> ...



Can we expand the Hard Drive in this.  Like putting another 512gb SSD?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Can we expand the Hard Drive in this.  Like putting another 512gb SSD?


From above flipkart link:


> The storage in this system is fabulous. It comes with a 512GB nvme m.2 ssd out of which 477 gb is usable and 450gb after installing windows what we get. It is really fast and apps opens just with a click. Everything runs really smooth. Their is an option for installation another 2.5inch drive.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> From above flipkart link:



So what exactly is this option?

Can we install another SSD drive or HHD?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> So what exactly is this option?
> 
> Can we install another SSD drive or HHD?


You can rest assured that every laptop mobo comes with at least 1 sata port so if a laptop has NVMe ssd then 99% chance that it will support an extra sata hdd/ssd unless laptop design is too slim to fit it(hence the 99% chance).


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can rest assured that every laptop mobo comes with at least 1 sata port so if a laptop has NVMe ssd then 99% chance that it will support an extra sata hdd/ssd unless laptop design is too slim to fit it(hence the 99% chance).



Don't take me wrong, can we get a 100% confirmation from anywhere?

It would be a deal breaker for me!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> So what exactly is this option?
> 
> Can we install another SSD drive or HHD?


Installed SSD is a M.2 type & there's a free 2.5" SATA slot for HDD/SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Don't take me wrong, can we get a 100% confirmation from anywhere?
> 
> It would be a deal breaker for me!


Contact here if you want 100% confirmation:
*www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-in


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Don't take me wrong, can we get a 100% confirmation from anywhere?
> 
> It would be a deal breaker for me!


ASUS VivoBook 15 X512DA   | Laptops | ASUS Global

It states that it supports PCIe 3.0 x2 SSD which is only possible in M.2 slot, not SATA slot used by 2.5" drive bays. It is mentioned that it supports HDD as well. Worst case scenario, they don't include the cable to connect 2.5" HDD to the slot in motherboard of the laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Contact here if you want 100% confirmation:
> *www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-in


+1 to this


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60*www.amazon.in/Asus-Laptop-X512DA-EJ501T-R5-3500U-Transparent/dp/B07W9D4M6S


Asus 14 is costing around 51k.

Is it worth?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Asus 14 is costing around 51k.
> 
> Is it worth?


Absolutely not, in last year Oct sale this same model used to sell for just under 40k.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Absolutely not, in last year Oct sale this same model used to sell for just under 40k.



Then please suggest one -

- Need good looking, light weight and slim piece with back lit keyboard.

- Pls suggest one with numpad and one without it.

May be Ryzen 5 series with 512gb SSD would do, if it has an option to increase the SSD, that would be superb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Then please suggest one -
> 
> - Need good looking, light weight and slim piece with back lit keyboard.
> 
> ...


First of all you will have to decide whether you want numpad or not because if you do then no 14"(or smaller screen size) option for you. 

If it is not urgent then I suggest to wait at least till Oct sale.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all you will have to decide whether you want numpad or not because if you do then no 14"(or smaller screen size) option for you.
> 
> If it is not urgent then I suggest to wait at least till Oct sale.


Without numpad will also do.

Cant wait till Oct.  Pls suggest one basis my above post and without a numpad will also do.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2020)

All are overpriced but nothing you can do.
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...ppn=browse&ssid=w7xggh52ww0000001595009817841
*www.amazon.in/VivoBook-15-6-inch-I...031&rnid=8609959031&rps=1&s=computers&sr=1-10
ryzen 3500u processor with 512gb ssd but 4gb ram & no backlit keyboard.
*www.flipkart.com/asus-ryzen-5-quad...ppn=browse&ssid=w7xggh52ww0000001595009817841


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/asus-x512fa-cor...d?pid=COMFP8HRFGZYYMEA&cmpid=product.share.pp
Is this piece good for daily usage and slight video editing stuff?

Or may be this -

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/asus-core-i3-10...e?pid=COMFSKF9AD6PVHGF&cmpid=product.share.pp
Or any other that you recommend in this range?

PLS GUYS IT'S URGENT!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 24, 2020)

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-core-i3-10...30021366?&affid=bawesogma&affExtParam1=707517
I got this laptop for a colleague its very well built. You can consider this one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/asus-x512fa-cor...d?pid=COMFP8HRFGZYYMEA&cmpid=product.share.pp
> Is this piece good for daily usage and slight video editing stuff?
> 
> Or may be this -
> ...


Don't buy anything which is dual core.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't buy anything which is dual core.


Did not get you mate


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Did not get you mate


The processor in both those laptops is a dual core i3, 10110U in first one and 1005G1 in second. Don't waste money on dual core laptops given that CPU can't be upgraded. Also, laptops which don't have SSD by default shouldn't even be considered.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Did not get you mate


Core i3 is a dual core processor which is alright for typical daily tasks but for video editing/encoding etc you should aim for at least a quad core especially if you plan on using the laptop for 3-4 years. No point in buying a dual core processor for 40k nowadays when one can get quad core ryzen 3500u for similar/cheaper rate.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

The purpose is basic day today task.  The only thing that would be upgraded and that too if required is RAM.

And this is SSD - 

Asus X512FA Core i3 10th Gen - (4 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) X512FA-EJ372T Laptop Rs.48990 Price in India - Buy Asus X512FA Core i3 10th Gen - (4 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) X512FA-EJ372T Laptop Slate Grey Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Core i3 is a dual core processor which is alright for typical daily tasks but for video editing/encoding etc you should aim for at least a quad core especially if you plan on using the laptop for 3-4 years. No point in buying a dual core processor for 40k nowadays when one can get quad core ryzen 3500u for similar/cheaper rate.


Pls suggest one.... Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Pls suggest one.... Thanks.


If willing to take a small chance then:
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
*Select seller as "Authorize Partner MSI / Asus & many other brands"* ,it is amazon fulfilled seller with decent rating(88% positive in the last 12 months (66 ratings) ). *Make an unboxing video for sure.*


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If willing to take a small chance then:
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
> *Select seller as "Authorize Partner MSI / Asus & many other brands"* ,it is amazon fulfilled seller with decent rating(88% positive in the last 12 months (66 ratings) ). *Make an unboxing video for sure.*


Did not get this - willing to take a small chance?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Did not get this - willing to take a small chance?


I prefer to buy/suggest to buy laptops from amazon own sellers(cloudtail & appario retail) so for any other seller I consider it chance of risk depending upon seller's rating & no. of reviews. This seller is decent hence said small chance else there are sellers selling this same model at even lower price but they have more chance of risk in my opinion.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I prefer to buy/suggest to buy laptops from amazon own sellers(cloudtail & appario retail) so for any other seller I consider it chance of risk depending upon seller's rating & no. of reviews. This seller is decent hence said small chance else there are sellers selling this same model at even lower price but they have more chance of risk in my opinion.


Oh ok.

So According to you it will fulfill my needs.

Secondly, hope it's a backlit keyboard?

And last, in the seller section, I just have to select - Authorize Partner MSI / Asus & many other brands.  Right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2020)

Get this instead:
*store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-5-a515-43-r44z-2Sacrifice on backlit keyboard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/asus-x512fa-cor...d?pid=COMFP8HRFGZYYMEA&cmpid=product.share.pp
> Is this piece good for daily usage and slight video editing stuff?
> 
> Or may be this -
> ...


Pre installed SSD always better than HDD. Sadly most good R5 3500U laptops are out of stock, so go with first one. Video editing won't be a good experience, but you can try doing it for sure.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If willing to take a small chance then:
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
> *Select seller as "Authorize Partner MSI / Asus & many other brands"* ,it is amazon fulfilled seller with decent rating(88% positive in the last 12 months (66 ratings) ). *Make an unboxing video for sure.*



This is fine for me.

Just couple of questions - 

Is it having backlit keyboard?

And how is it different with 

Asus M509DA-EJ572T Laptop 90NB0P52-M02920 Ryzen 5|3500U|4GB|512GBSSD|15.6in|W10H|INT Graphics|Grey


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get this instead:
> *store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-5-a515-43-r44z-2Sacrifice on backlit keyboard.


Gone from stock & I don't expect it to come back any time soon or with same price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> This is fine for me.
> 
> Just couple of questions -
> 
> ...


If you are talking about this one then no difference in specs as far as I can see from description.
*www.tatacliq.com/asus-m509da-ej572...5-6inw10hint-graphicsgrey/p-mp000000007024864


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 25, 2020)

Guy's before I hit the BUY button, one last question -

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
Any other good option in this range?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guy's before I hit the BUY button, one last question -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
> Any other good option in this range?


*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN
Add a 2.5" sata drive later.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

@bad_till_bones book the above laptop immediately even if delivery will start from 1st aug only.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 25, 2020)

What if this is available in the offline market - 

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
or should I still go for the suggested above - 

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> What if this is available in the offline market -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...ryzen+3500u&qid=1595572586&s=computers&sr=1-7
> or should I still go for the suggested above -
> ...


If 15" model is available in offline market & you prefer the bigger size screen then go for it but make sure to get extra 4gb ram installed too because I don't think 4gb ram will be enough for smoothly running anything other than typical browsing with few open tabs in this model.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If 15" model is available in offline market & you prefer the bigger size screen then go for it but make sure to get extra 4gb ram installed too because I don't think 4gb ram will be enough for smoothly running anything other than typical browsing with few open tabs in this model.


In the offline market, the rate is 43k.  They would be giving free things like mouse, laptop bag, keyboard protection etc.  Is it worth?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> In the offline market, the rate is 43k.  They would be giving free things like mouse, laptop bag, keyboard protection etc.  Is it worth?


Offline guy is ripping you off. Those are not free technically. Buy online and then add another 4GB ram stick (or get the 256 GB variant I linked earlier).

What is keyboard protection btw?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> In the offline market, the rate is 43k.  They would be giving free things like mouse, laptop bag, keyboard protection etc.  Is it worth?


Not exactly worth it especially if you can use discount/offer/reward points on credit card for online purchase. e.g. If you use sbi simplyclick card with sbi yono app(need sbi savings acc) then you can get a total of 2.5%(simplyclick credit card reward points for amazon shopping)+5% sbi yono amazon cashback to get effectively 7.5% cashback on any shopping purchase on amazon.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not exactly worth it especially if you can use discount/offer/reward points on credit card for online purchase. e.g. If you use sbi simplyclick card with sbi yono app(need sbi savings acc) then you can get a total of 2.5%(simplyclick credit card reward points for amazon shopping)+5% sbi yono amazon cashback to get effectively 7.5% cashback on any shopping purchase on amazon.


Brother pls chk some more seller added for the laptop that we were discussing.  Anyone worth out of them?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Brother pls chk some more seller added for the laptop that we were discussing.  Anyone worth out of them?







Never buy expensive items like laptops from a seller which is not amazon fulfilled on amazon.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 26, 2020)

If i upgrade my budget - how is this for a piece - 

*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-15-...=sp&ppn=sp&ssid=kvl8ucqk2v971yio1595737027584
Or any other better option in similar budget?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> If i upgrade my budget - how is this for a piece -
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-15-...=sp&ppn=sp&ssid=kvl8ucqk2v971yio1595737027584
> Or any other better option in similar budget?


You willingly ignored the ssd only variant at 35k and want to pay 13k more just for backlit keyboard and 1 TB extra storage?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You willingly ignored the ssd only variant at 35k and want to pay 13k more just for backlit keyboard and 1 TB extra storage?



Which one I ignored?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Which one I ignored?


This one and it is OOS now:


SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN
> Add a 2.5" sata drive later.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

@bad_till_bones you are very confused about what laptop you want & that is why unable to make up your mind. First decide your budget because that is the most important thing right now, second you need to decide when exactly you want laptop because no point in spending extra on a laptop if better models become available at possibly cheaper prices in coming sale around 15th Aug(amazon prime day sale & may be some independence day sale on flipkart).


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 26, 2020)

I think it's better I wait till 15th August.

Sorry for the confusion guys!  The actual requirement is daily basic usage (like browsing and watching movies/youtube etc)  A bit of word n excel. And last to last using some basic software to merge, cut videos etc.  Nothing else


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> I think it's better I wait till 15th August.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion guys!  The actual requirement is daily basic usage (like browsing and watching movies/youtube etc)  A bit of word n excel. And last to last using some basic software to merge, cut videos etc.  Nothing else


If watching movies/youtube is going to be a significant usage then you should note that asus laptop screens are just about avg(& some people say even a bit below avg) so you will have to look at it straight in middle from the front at same height/eye level. However in 30-45k budget acer & asus usually provide the best config. If it is possible for you then I would suggest getting a good 22" monitor like LG 22MP88 for ~8-9k & use that as screen to watch videos/youtube.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If watching movies/youtube is going to be a significant usage then you should note that asus laptop screens are just about avg(& some people say even a bit below avg) so you will have to look at it straight in middle from the front at same height/eye level. However in 30-45k budget acer & asus usually provide the best config. If it is possible for you then I would suggest getting a good 22" monitor like LG 22MP88 for ~8-9k & use that as screen to watch videos/youtube.


Mate, I will contact you when the sale is ON. And then you pls suggest a good lappy accordingly.  Thoda tab pareshaan kar lunga.

Na.  dont need a monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Mate, I will contact you when the sale is ON. And then you pls suggest a good lappy accordingly.  Thoda tab pareshaan kar lunga.
> 
> Na.  dont need a monitor.


No problem  Just in case arrange these if possible: hdfc credit card, an amazon prime acc(you can buy it yourself too at 129/month for next 30 days), sbi simplyclick card, sbi savings acc with sbi yono app, flipkart axis card. Limits on cards should be around 50k(preferably 60k or higher).


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 26, 2020)

- I am a Prime Member
- Have HDFC and ICICI cards with good limits
- Have a source to arrange the SBI card aswell


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

If you have sbi savings acc then install sbi YONO app(not yono lite). It gives 5% cashback on amazon purchases excl certain mobile phones,bill payments,recharges etc. You can combine it with sbi simplyclick card to get effectively 7.5% unlimited cashback on amazon laptop purchase in case this total discount is coming higher than hdfc card discount.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2020)

No good ryzen 3500u model in amazon prime day sale. Nothing on flipkart either.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No good ryzen 3500u model in amazon prime day sale. Nothing on flipkart either.


Now what?

Or suggest a piece that is coming with a good deal.  

And thanks you remembered my query bro.

Cheers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2020)

No ryzen but check reviews:
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-ZenBook-UX430UA...1&keywords=Asus+zenbook&qid=1596694850&sr=8-1
stylish design with backlit keyboard but most likely no ips screen.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL12HD5/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Asus+vivobook+ultra&qid=1596694913&sr=8-4
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CKZ8DHB/ref=sr...ds=Asus+vivobook+ultra&qid=1596694913&sr=8-11
In your budget but no backlit keyboard & 10th gen i3.
*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/acer-aspire-5-a514-53-nx.hz6si.001


----------



## mitraark (Aug 6, 2020)

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-M509DA-EJ571TS-...two_browse-bin:1464419031&s=computers&sr=1-16


----------



## mitraark (Aug 6, 2020)

This one looks good on paper.

*www.flipkart.com/honor-magicbook-1...FHH9AGAN6&affid=bawesogma&affExtParam1=723756


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2020)

Keep in mind that as per many reviews asus vivobook M & X series have displays inefrior to even other TN panel laptops in similar price range.

No idea about Honor Magicbook quality & after sales support as specs aren't everything especially when considering laptops.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 6, 2020)

Confused again. But I am looking for this, pls suggest accordingly -

- Need good looking, lightweight, and slim piece with the backlit keyboard.  

- Numpad would be good, though not a necessity

- May be Ryzen 5 series with 512gb SSD would do, if it has an option to increase the ssd, that would be superb.

Around 40k to 45k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Confused again. But I am looking for this, pls suggest accordingly -
> 
> - Need good looking, lightweight, and slim piece with the backlit keyboard.
> 
> ...


If you are willing to compromise on ips screen & backlit keyboard then this seems to be your only option for ryzen 3500u. Get the extended warranty for 999.
*www.lenovo.com/in/en/laptops/ideapad/ideapad-3-series/IdeaPad-3-15ARE05/p/81W1004EIN


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 6, 2020)

No choice other than this?

Even around 45k?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 6, 2020)

BTW - What about this?

Asus VivoBook 15 Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) X512DA-EJ456TS Thin and Light Laptop Rs.49151  Price in India - Buy Asus VivoBook 15 Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) X512DA-EJ456TS Thin and Light Laptop Transparent Silver Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2020)

That will cost you 47.5k assuming you have a citi card or icici credit card & it will not have ips screen though you will get backlit keyboard.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That will cost you 47.5k assuming you have a citi card or icici credit card & it will not have ips screen though you will get backlit keyboard.



Pls help me last time and recommend a good stylish piece -  Ryzen 5, 512SSD at least, preferably backlit keyboard and an IPS panel.


----------



## 123hero (Aug 6, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Pls help me last time and recommend a good stylish piece -  Ryzen 5, 512SSD at least, preferably backlit keyboard and an IPS panel.



I believe there is no laptop available in India with this particular specification that you have asked. @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999  may correct me if I am wrong here.

Closest ones as below

ASUS VIVOBOOK X512DA-EJ series - no IPS panel / way too overpriced at the moment

Acer Aspire 5 A515-43 - No backlit key board. (Out of stock since months- read online that this was a limited edition and will not be available)

I would suggest 2 options.

1. Visit a local retailer or MBO like Vijay Sales / Croma and ask for the ASUS X512DA-EJ501T model. I understand that the silver model (EJ501T) is available offline in Mumbai at around 47K which is IMO still overprices but less expensive than what is available online. The availability could differ based on which location you are in.
2. Step down to a 14" laptop or move to an i5 9th or 10th GEN laptop which are available with 15.6" screen with IPS LCD displays.

Reg


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2020)

@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 @123hero

Then pls suggest one -

Ryzen 5, 512SSD at least, IPS panel and preferably backlit keyboard.

I can extend budget to *45k*.

*Or any other alternative in processor....but 512SSD at least, IPS panel and preferably backlit keyboard.  Even open for 14".*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2020)

Just get the acer laptop I mentioned on previous page, it has ips screen+512gb ssd but no backlit keyboard & 10th gen i3 with 4gb ram so need to get extra 4gb ram added too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> preferably backlit keyboard


That's not possible in your budget.


whitestar_999 said:


> 10th gen i3


Laptops with dual core processor shouldn't be suggested above 25-30k budget.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's not possible in your budget.
> 
> Laptops with dual core processor shouldn't be suggested above 25-30k budget.


What is your suggestion bro.  Budget 45k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptops with dual core processor shouldn't be suggested above 25-30k budget.


I would have said the same in pre-corona times but nowadays even getting a 10th gen i3 with 512gb ssd & IPS screen under 40k is kind of a luxury.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2020)

How is this - 

*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...8wqbttempgxs1596790844750&qH=899a632e263b76b9


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2020)

Overpriced with no ips screen, if you are spending 50k on a laptop then at least you should get ips screen. Below is the latest vivobook model launched by asus a few months ago & it has ips screen.

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-S431FA...S430FA-EB006T+Ultrabook&qid=1596805404&sr=8-1
*www.digit.in/reviews/laptops/asus-... on the VivoBook,the brightness was turned up.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Overpriced with no ips screen, if you are spending 50k on a laptop then at least you should get ips screen. Below is the latest vivobook model launched by asus a few months ago & it has ips screen.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-S431FA...S430FA-EB006T+Ultrabook&qid=1596805404&sr=8-1
> *www.digit.in/reviews/laptops/asus-... on the VivoBook,the brightness was turned up.



Thanks for this option.

However, the model I posted is i5 10th gen.  Has 1TB HDD with 256 gb SSD. Does the screen of the laptop that I listed above that bad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thanks for this option.
> 
> However, the model I posted is i5 10th gen.  Has 1TB HDD with 256 gb SSD. Does the screen of the laptop that I listed above that bad?


Not much difference between 8th gen & 10th gen i5. As for screen of the laptop check the review video by geekyranjit below:


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 7, 2020)

Got it bro.

Any i5 10th gen, 8gb ram, 512gb SSD, backlit keyboard....less than 50k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Got it bro.
> 
> Any i5 10th gen, 8gb ram, 512gb SSD, backlit keyboard....less than 50k?


Currently nothing with IPS screen which I think is one should definitely get if spending 50k on a laptop. I am expecting to see 50k price models with latest vivobook ryzen 3500u with ips screen or 10th gen i5 around this point in oct sale. Even now you can get above latest vivobook 8th gen i5 with ips screen at around 50k using card discounts in amazon freedom sale starting tomorrow which has sbi card offer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Got it bro.
> 
> Any i5 10th gen, 8gb ram, 512gb SSD, backlit keyboard....less than 50k?


*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-S431FA...YWMDM1XZ0JN&psc=1&refRID=0CD6SY63NYWMDM1XZ0JN
You can get the above for 49.5k using 10% sbi card off(1500)+sbi simplyclick 2.5%+sbi yono app amazon 5%. Buy it from appario retail seller(amazon own seller) but be fast if you do decide to buy it. Make sure amazon cart is empty before logging onto amazon inside sbi yono app. Sometimes the yono app refreshes/logout if you switch to see otp msg so enable msg notification with content visible so you see otp in notification & can enter it without moving the focus from yono app.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't have SBI CARD....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Don't have SBI CARD....


Then I suggest wait till oct as at that time you will definitely get a better deal than current models. You should also get a sbi simplyclick card by then with good limit(~60k).


----------

